

The Man Who Makes the World's Funniest People Even Funnier - gdubs
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/19/magazine/the-man-who-makes-the-worlds-funniest-people-even-funnier.html

======
wodenokoto
The comedy cartoon Archer, which is incredibly fast paced uses no improv what-
so-ever, since the writer is apparently doing the script so tight.

I'm not sure what is most impressive. Writer such a tight script as Reed does
for Archer, or assembling a movie from already shot pieces like White does.

